# formater un disque dur qui ne veut pas?



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Messieurs dames bonjour.

Certains d'entre vous auront peut être suivi ma petite aventure récente qui a consisté à faire un échange standard de disque dur sur mon ibook G4 800Mhz

Je me retrouve maintenant avec un nouveau DD donc :
Samsung MP0603H, 5400 tr/min, 60 Go, 8Mo cache.

Une fois le bouzin branché, l'ibook remonté, je redémarre à partir du disque de démarrage d'OSX 10.3.
Je lance l'utilitaire de disque pour formater mon nouveau DD tout beau.

Je sélectionne donc mon DD, je clique sur "effacer" avec option "tout à zéro".

Ca se passe...
Une fois le boulot terminé, je lance l'installation, et là je ne peux pas sélectionner mon DD comme volume cible, car il ne gère pas l'état S.M.A.R.T. me dit la machine...

D'ou la question :
Comment faire pour qu'un DD "gère l'état S.M.A.R.T."?
Faut lui mettre des claques ou bien?
C'est une option quelquepart?


----------



## takamaka (20 Juin 2006)

Ma parole, tu les cumules !!!

:casse: :bebe:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ma parole, tu les cumules !!!
> 
> :casse: :bebe:


Certes...

Mais ça me dit pas quoi faire...

Yen a bien un à qui ça dit quelquechose cette histoire non?
Ca a l'air bête comme chou!


----------



## CBi (20 Juin 2006)

Si tu as un disque système de Mac OS 9.2 ou 10.2 quelque part, tu peux peut-être essayer d'installer d'abord l'un de ces systèmes plus anciens, puis d'upgrader à 10.3 ??  

Sinon, quand tu as formatté, as-tu bien sélectionné HFS journaled ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Ben j'ai que "macOS etendu" ou "etendu journalisé"...
Le souci c'est que je n'ai pas de version plus ancienne


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

Pauvre pauvre Bobby, la gestion de l'état SMART est une fonction intégrée (ou non) au disque dur. Son objet est de permettre un diagnostic aisé sur l'état physique du disque, et *sauf nouveauté de dernière minute*, ce n'est pas paramétrable, un disque gère ou pas cet état, et on ne peut rien y changer. :sick:

Celà dit, t'es pas fou de venir poster dans un forum technique ? Tu vas encore nous faire avoir de la neige ! 


EDIT : C'est quoi, exactement, comme ibouque, ta trapanelle ? Oublie la question, et bouge pas une seconde, je reviens ...

Ça y est, j'a reviendu ! Bon, en plus, t'as pas de bol, aucun ibouque G4 n'accepte de démarrer avec un Mac OS plus ancien que Panther.


----------



## takamaka (20 Juin 2006)

Waf, là j'ai pris une leçon ! Je ne connaissais pas cette subtilité...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2006)

Ah ben heureusement qu't'es là mon p'tit Pascal...
Je suis bon pour l'échange quoi...

Faut que je redémonte tout le bazard???
AH MEEEEEEEEERDE!!!!!


----------



## takamaka (21 Juin 2006)

Ben courage...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2006)

OK les nazes.
J'm'y suis remis ce matin.
Temps de démontage : 28 min.
Qui dit mieux?  

Je saute dans la bagnole et je file à l'échange, ils me proposent un seagate à la place.
Ya que 40 Go mais ce sera toujours mieux que mes 30 Go d'origine, et pis j'ai plus trop le choix ni le temps...

VAMOS!!!


----------



## Fastida (21 Juin 2006)

Bonjour.
Tu es peu t être allé un peu vite.
Ton nouveau disque dur devait gérer le SMART   il n'a pas 20 ans d'ages! Surement un défault de conception ou alors tu as bien fait attention à la nappe en le branchant?

L'ancien disque gérait le SMART ?

Tien nous au courant.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2006)

Rhâ faut pas lui dire que c'est le contrôleur de la carte-mère qui est nase, laissons le changer 34 fois


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2006)

En effet...

Tout remonté, tout bien rebranché...

Avec le seagate même topo : etat smart non géré...

SM, tu déconnais ou bien?
Ce serait autre chose que le DD qui déconne ou ça fait deux fois qu'on me refile un DD qui marche pas?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2006)

Bon j'ai appelé samsung...

Il semble bien que seuls les disques durs samsung de la gamme spinpoint sont à la norme SMART...
Donc le premier DD ne pouvait pas accueillir OSX c'est sur (à 90%).

J'imagine donc que mon ibook est OK, c'est ENCORE un DD de merde qu'ils m'ont refilé...

Va falloir que j'y retourne, donc, après avoir démonté le bouzin pour la troisième fois...
Ca va chier cette fois par contre...

(A moins que quelqu'un ait une autre idée...)


----------



## Fastida (21 Juin 2006)

Bonjour.
2 disques durs de marques differentes et même problème :mouais: :mouais: 

J'ai vu dans tes posts précédents qu'il t'a fullut forcer comme un âne pour enlever les nappes ;t'aurais pas fait pareil pour celle du DD?? Une micro coupure sur une piste ne se vois pas au premier coup d'oeil sauf si on cherche vraiment.

Mais bon,comme le problème était là avant changement.....

IOATA controler device qlqe chose... tu as? Bon je ne travaille pas chez Apple,mais je traduirais cela comme...un pb d'entré/sortie du controleur DD  

Je rejoins SM.

Mais je peux me tromper bien sur.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

Il te faut évidement un DD compatible Mac et gérant le S.M.A.R.T.

J'ai aussi un iBook G4 et quand je lance l'utilitaire de disque et après sélection
du DD, on peut voir en bas du panneau de contrôle : Etat S.M.A.R.T: Vérifié.

Il aurait été intéressant de savoir ce que disait ce contrôle avant 
 le démontage du DD d'origine. 

Et maintenant comme t'as le coup rapide du démontage/remontage
si t'essayais de voir ce que ça donne avec le  DD d'origine?

Parce comme dit SM le problème est p'tre ailleurs...

Pis tiens en même temps, 
j'ai trouvé un peu de lecture concernant le S.M.A.R.T chez WikiPédiA.

Et encore à ce propos l'Aide intégrée à OS X parle aussi de ce smart et wala entre autre
ce qui dit:
"Si l'état S.M.A.R.T. d'un disque indique "Vérifié", aucune anomalie n'existe sur ce disque. 

Si "Panne imminente" apparaît en lettres rouges, 
sauvegardez au plus vite le disque et remplacez-le dès que possible."


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2006)

Merci pour vos contributions les enfants. 

Bon alors...
J'ai forcé pour enlever la coque et la prise du clavier.
Pour la nappe j'ai été gentle, donc normalement pas de souci.

Avec l'ancien disque dur, pas besoin de le remonter : il ne se passait rien.
Si j'essayais de démarrer à partir du DD >>> démarrage impossible, roue qui tourne sur l'écran de départ.
Si j'essayais de démarrer à partir du CD d'install >>> DD introuvable, et utilitaire de disque qui plante en essayant de le trouver...

Sachant que depuis quelques jours le DD faisait de drôles de bruits, notamment lors de la mise en veille, en toute logique, c'est lui qui a claqué.

Avec les deux nouveaux DD, l'utilitaire de disque les détecte, avec le nom et la bonne contenance, mais en bas c'est marqué en rouge : "S.M.A.R.T : non géré"...

Vous pensez vraiment que ça pourrait venir de mon ordinateur?
Il les détecte quand même et tout... :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2006)

Fastida a dit:
			
		

> IOATA controler device qlqe chose... tu as? Bon je ne travaille pas chez Apple,mais je traduirais cela comme...un pb d'entré/sortie du controleur DD



D'ailleurs j'ajoute que si c'était ça, ça devrait me faire la même chose quelque soit le DD non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2006)

Essaie de réinitialiser la carte mère, pour voir si ça ne débloque pas la situation. Après, il n'y aura plus guère que le SAV pour t'aider, à moins que Mackie ...  !


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de réinitialiser la carte mère, pour voir si ça ne débloque pas la situation. Après, il n'y aura plus guère que le SAV pour t'aider, à moins que Mackie ...  !


Je fais ça comment dis moi mon p'tit Pascal?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Avec les deux nouveaux DD, l'utilitaire de disque les détecte, avec le nom et la bonne contenance, mais en bas c'est marqué en rouge : "S.M.A.R.T : non géré"...
> 
> ...



tiens là tu as une réponse de SM dans un sujet similaire à ton problème: Etat SMART non géré.

ça confirme ce que j'dis dans mon précédent msg il te faut un dd où le Smart est intégré


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2006)

Normalement, il doit y avoir un bouton (genre microswitch) sur la carte mère pour faire ça. Je ne peux te dire où exactement, je n'ai jamais démonté d'ibouque. En général, il n'est pas loin de la pile de la PRam, ou dans ton cas, du condensateur qui la remplace, mais tu peux aussi le trouver dans d'autres cas près des connecteurs mémoire (essentiellement celui de la cache niveau 2 si elle n'est pas soudée). Faudrait voir les pro du Mac pour en savoir plus (Mackie, toujours, et peut-être ivash ou Fat Boss Slim).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

Serait-ce de ce bouton -ci qu'il s'agit ? 
doc Apple en français
Perso, j'ai rien trouvé sur mon ibouk


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> Serait-ce de ce bouton -ci qu'il s'agit ?
> 
> Perso, j'ai rien trouvé sur mon ibouk



Non, ça c'est le bouton pour réinitialiser la PMU (et au passage, la PRam et la NVRam). Le bouton de réinitialisation de la carte mère, s'il existe est directement sur celle ci, pas à l'extérieur du Mac. Je pense que tous les Mac en ont un, mais ce n'est pas une certitude absolue. dans le cas ou il n'y en a pas, ôter la batterie et l'alim secteur pendant 24 heures peut peut-être le faire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2006)

Aucun bouton extérieur sur le mien...
Ca doit être sur la carte mere direct commme dit pascal...

Vais quand meme engueuler les mecs du magasin pour être sûr...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2006)

Bobby, peut-être une bonne nouvelle, j'ai eu Mackie sur iChat, il me dit que l'installeur de Panther est buggé, qu'il faut formatter le disque dur, redémarrer sur le disque système, et seulement là, lancer l'installation. Essaie, et tiens nous au courant !


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2006)

C'est Tiger que j'essaye d'installer... 
Et j'ai déjà formaté le DD : même chose, état smart non géré.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2006)

Essaie d'installer Panther, alors, pour voir, une fois Panther installé (si tu y arrives) essair de le mettre à jour avec Tiger.


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est Tiger que j'essaye d'installer...
> Et j'ai déjà formaté le DD : même chose, état smart non géré.


S'agissant de l'état SMART, je viens de tomber sur un post de Mainside dans cette discussion Etat SMART non géré qui annonce qu'en démarrant depuis le cd os x, c'est normal de ne pas avoir d'état SMART géré.
Pourquoi, faut lui demande 

Pour le reste, je cherche...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

et dans ce même sujet (cité dans mon précédent msg  )
Mackie répond en fin de sujet d'essayer avec un autre DD au final :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est Tiger que j'essaye d'installer...
> Et j'ai déjà formaté le DD : même chose, état smart non géré.



Et avec l'installeur CD d'origine (vendu avec l'ibouk), t'as essayé ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

Ah excusez moi les enfants, je crois bien avoir confondu tiger et panther... 

Bref, j'essayais d'installer 10.3... :rose:

M'enfin j'ai la fin de l'histoire :
Apr&#232;s moult tribulations, un mec m'a dit que le DD samsung (le premier que j'avais pris) g&#233;rait l'&#233;tat smart, aucun doute l&#224;-dessus...
Je suis donc retourn&#233; au magasin pour reprendre celui-ci et je suis parti le remonter, en me disant : si &#231;a marche pas, c'est la nappe ou le connecteur de la carte m&#232;re.

L&#224;, pas con, j'ai allum&#233; le bouzin AVANT de tout remonter...
J'ai lanc&#233; apple hardware test : il m'a dit "tout va bien".
J'ai ins&#233;r&#233; le CD d'installation de 10.3, m&#234;me topo : smart non g&#233;r&#233;.

J'ai essay&#233; de formater, &#231;a s'est fait en 5 secondes montre en main (bizarre)
J'ai relanc&#233; l'installateur, et l&#224;, miracle : l'installation a commenc&#233;.

Donc en effet, l'installateur doit &#234;tre bugg&#233;.  

J'ai install&#233; le truc, puis j'ai &#233;teint la b&#234;te et tout remont&#233;.
(blague : au moment de remettre la coque inf&#233;rieure, j'ai rep&#233;r&#233; un petit bout de feraille qui trainait sur le bureau : le truc qui tient le DD en place...  Donc red&#233;montage, remontage... )

J'ai rallum&#233; l'ibook : 10.3 en place. 
J'ai fait l'upgrade &#224; 10.4, puis install&#233; une ou deux applis.
J'ai &#233;teint la b&#234;te et l&#224;, PAF : kernel panic. 

Depuis je l'ai rallum&#233;, j'ai fait des trucs : aucun souci.
L&#224; je fais les mises &#224; jour syst&#232;me, tout &#224; l'air de rouler.

Bref, le probl&#232;me a l'air r&#233;solu, Pascal tu dois avoir raison : c'&#233;tait probablement un bug dans l'installateur de 10.3.

Merci pour votre aide, je vous laisse, les mises &#224; jour sont faites, je dois red&#233;marrer.


----------

